# Τι απέγινε το κι...



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2008)

Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς σήμερα το "κι" όταν έρχεται πριν από φωνήεν; Ποιο είναι το σωστό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2008)

Το σωστό είναι, όταν γράφουμε πιο επίσημα κείμενα, να χρησιμοποιούμε παντού τον πλήρη τύπο *και*. Σε καθημερινά κείμενα, επιστολές ηλεμηνύματα, φόρουμ κ.λπ., το «κι» είναι απολύτως αποδεκτό (και δεν έχει πεθάνει καθόλου), όπως επίσης και σε καταγραφή προφορικού λόγου, θέατρο κ.τ.ό.

Η ίδια διαφοροποίηση γίνεται και για άλλες εκφάνσεις του προφορικού λόγου, π.χ. τις περιπτώσεις της έκκρουσης και της αποστρόφου. Σε επίσημα κείμενα δεν γράφουμε _σ’ το έδωσα, το ’ξερα, απ’ την αρχή._


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jun 18, 2008)

Αγαπητέ μου, χαίρομαι που διατυπώσατε αυτό το εύστοχο ερώτημα.

Όταν ο πολύχρηστος σύνδεσμος _και _βρίσκεται προ φωνήεντος, το φωνήεν [e] επειδή είναι αρθρωτικώς ασθενέστερο από τα υπόλοιπα, εκθλίβεται (κατά την παραδοσιακή γραμματική) ή εκκρούεται (κατά τη σύγχρονη ορολογία) από ισχυρότερα φωνήεντα. Επειδή το σύμφωνο που απομένει είναι το ουρανικό [c] και όχι το υπερωικό [k], ο μόνος τρόπος να δηλωθεί στη συμβατική ορθογραφία ήταν με τη μορφή _κι_. Δεν επικράτησε η γραφή _κ',_ που μεταχειρίζονταν πολλοί συγγραφείς στο παρελθόν, διότι άφηνε περιθώριο αμφιβολιών ως προς την αρθρωτική φύση τού _κ_. Συνεπώς:

[ce 'alos] > [c 'alos]: _κι άλλος _ (_κ' άλλος:_ πιθανόν να διαβαστεί [k'alos])
[ce 'omos] > [c 'omos]: _κι όμως_
[ce 'epita] > [c 'epita]: κι έπειτα
[ce 'ute] > [c 'ute]: _κι ούτε_
[ce 'istera] > [c 'istera]: _κι ύστερα_

Ήδη στη _Γραμματική _Τριανταφυλλίδη (σ. 75, παρ. 161) παρετηρείτο ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνεται κατάχρηση της έκθλιψης στη γραπτή γλώσσα. Η τάση αυτή επέδωσε με την αύξηση των επιστημονικών συγγραμμάτων και σήμερα δεν συστήνεται να εκκρούονται τα φωνήεντα σε επίσημα γραπτά κείμενα, εκτός αν πρόκειται για παράθεση διαλόγων. Είναι συνετό να διατηρείτε ακέραιο τον τύπο των λέξεων που χρησιμοποιείτε, έχοντας κατά νου ότι ο γραπτός λόγος διαφέρει από τον προφορικό και δεν αποσκοπεί να εκφράσει όλες τις δυνατότητές του.

Την τάση αποφυγής των εκκρούσεων στον γραπτό λόγο διαπιστώνει επίσης ο Τσοπανάκης (_Γραμματική_, σελ. 159). Παρακαλώ δείτε ακόμη το σχόλιο του ΛΣΓ στο λήμμα _κι _(σελ. 505).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2008)

Μια χρήσιμη παρατήρηση τεχνικής φύσης:

Για να απολαμβάνετε τα κείμενα του Dr Moshe στη γραμματοσειρά που ο ίδιος προτιμά, θα πρέπει να κατεβάσετε από αυτή τη διεύθυνση τα Gentium, τα οποία είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφα και δεν υπάρχουν πάντα στο υπολογιστή σας από τη μαμά του.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αναλυτικές σας απαντήσεις Νίκο κι εσάς Dr. Moshe για την εξαιρετικά αναλυτική και κατατοπιστική σας απάντηση.

Πάνω-κάτω κι εγώ αυτή την εντύπωση είχα, ότι δηλ. σε κείμενα σχετικά "επίσημα" δεν μπαίνει "κι". Απλά, παρατηρώ ότι σε κείμενα όχι και τόσο επίσημα, έχει διαμορφωθεί η τάση το "κι" να γίνεται "και" κι αυτό κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν είναι σωστό γιατί προσδίδει μια σοβαροφάνεια, η οποία εμένα προσωπικά με ξενίζει. Δηλ. από εκεί που ο Τριανταφυλλίδης έλεγε να μην γίνεται κατάχρηση του "κι", σήμερα -έχω εγώ την αίσθηση- ότι φτάσαμε στο αντίθετο άκρο και γίνεται κατάχρηση του "και". Αλλά, ίσως να είναι δικό μου υποκειμενικό ζήτημα. Ποιος ξέρει..;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2008)

> ...σήμερα δεν συστήνεται να εκκρούονται τα φωνήεντα σε επίσημα γραπτά κείμενα, εκτός αν πρόκειται για παράθεση διαλόγων.



Σε αυτόν τον κανόνα ίσως θα έπρεπε να συμπεριλάβουμε και το "ν" στο "δεν". Βλέπω πολλές φορές σε κείμενα που δεν είναι παράθεση διαλόγων, ούτε ανεπίσημη γραπτή επικοινωνία μεταξύ φίλων, να γράφεται "δε" αντί για "δεν" και ομολογουμένως δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 18, 2008)

Eγώ το "κι" πάντως το γράφω συχνά.

(έγινα σενιορίτα; ουάου... πάω να το γιορτάσω)


----------



## sarant (Jun 18, 2008)

Μια παραλλαγή που παρουσιάζεται σε παλαιότερα κυρίως κείμενα, πέρα από το _κ'_, είναι το _κι'_. Θα έλεγα πως η απόστροφος περισσεύει.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2008)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχει το ίδιο θέμα με το _για_ που προ φωνήεντος γίνεται _γι_ (π.χ. γι αυτό). Ισχύουν τα ίδια όπως με το _κι_;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2008)

Όχι, Έλσα, δεν είναι το ίδιο - στο _*για->γι'*_ η απόστροφος είναι υποχρεωτική.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jun 18, 2008)

Αγαπητή Έλσα, η ερώτησή σας είναι απολύτως λογική και προσφέρει την ευκαιρία να διευκρινιστεί ότι η περίπτωση του *για *[ja] διαφέρει ριζικά από τις υπόλοιπες.

Ο λόγος είναι ότι η λέξη λήγει σε [a], που είναι το ισχυρότερο των φωνηέντων και διατηρείται σε κάθε συνάντησή τους. Συνεπώς:

_για έναν μόνο λόγο
για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται
για ύστερα
για ούλα και δόντια_

Κατά τη συνάντηση ομοίων φωνηέντων, όταν η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει επίσης από [a], η μόνη περίπτωση προαιρετικής απαλοιφής τού -a είναι στην προθετική φράση _γι' αυτό _[j aft'o] (πάντοτε με απόστροφο), αν έχετε ανεπίσημο κείμενο. Αυτό οφείλεται στην υψηλή παγίωση της φράσης και δεν ισχύει σε άλλες συνεκφορές, όπως και αν εκφέρονται στον προφορικό λόγο:

_Μου μένουν δύο μήνες για άδεια _(όχι _γι' άδεια_)
_Αυτά πάνε για άχρηστα _(όχι _γι' άχρηστα_)

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σας. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 18, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πολύ χρήσιμη και ουσιαστική η ενημέρωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2008)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι, για τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο Dr Moshe, είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο πια να γράφεται το *γι’ αυτό* σαν μία λέξη, *γιαυτό* — και δεν το κάνει μόνο ο sarant. Τα λεξικά δεν το δέχονται (ούτε οι επιμελητές), αλλά δεν αποκλείεται να επικρατήσει αργότερα, ακριβώς επειδή είναι μία μοναδική περίπτωση — δεν θα είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία. (Μακριά από εμάς εμένα τα «μούπε».)


----------



## anef (Jun 18, 2008)

Έχω μια δυσκολία με τη διάκριση 'επίσημα/ανεπίσημα': Π.χ. ένα εγχειρίδιο μηχανήματος είναι επίσημο; Επίσης, ένας γραπτός λόγος που όμως πρόκειται να εκφωνηθεί ανήκει στην κατηγορία του 'και' ή του 'κι'; Γιατί και ο πρωθυπουργός να τον εκφωνήσει, μάλλον 'κι' θα πει (ο τωρινός πρωθυπουργός ίσως και όχι γιατί μιλάει αργά). Εμένα πάντως μου το'χουν απαγορεύσει από το Λύκειο το 'κι', κι έτσι σπανίως το χρησιμοποιώ:)


Mod: Άνοιξα νήμα για σχετική συζήτηση εδώ.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 8, 2014)

Έχω μια ιστορική απορία για το κι. Ξέρει κανείς από πότε μαρτυρείται; Εννοώ από πότε έχουμε τη γραφή κι, ή έστω τη γραφή κ', που υποδηλώνει τη φωνητική εξέλιξη; Κι αν δεν το ξέρει κανείς, πού θα μου συνιστούσε να ψάξω;


----------



## Dr Moshe (Dec 9, 2014)

Αγαπητέ μου,

Το ερώτημά σας είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μολονότι δεν είναι εύκολο να δοθεί κατηγορηματική απάντηση, φαίνεται ότι και οι δύο γραφές, _κ'_ και _κι_, είναι μεσαιωνικές. Σε χειρόγραφα του Ερωτοκρίτου και της Ερωφίλης που έχω δει χρησιμοποιείται η γραφή _κ',_ παρ' ότι οι εκδότες κατά κανόνα το μετατρέπουν σε _κι_.

Από τα στοιχεία φαίνεται λογικό να προηγήθηκε η γραφή με την απόστροφο, ωστόσο αυτό δεν είναι τόσο αυτονόητο αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν ότι λέξεις ήδη μεσαιωνικές, όπως τα επιρρήματα _κιόλας _(απαντά στον Διγενή, στην _Πανώρια_ του Χορτάτζη, στον Φορτουνάτο και αλλού) και _κιας _«τουλάχιστον» (στον Ερωτόκριτο και στην Ερωφίλη) έδειχναν ήδη τον δρόμο προς τη γραφή _κι _(αφού η παράλειψή του _ θα οδηγούσε σε παρανάγνωση). Όταν μελετούσα τους μεσαιωνικούς ποσοδείκτες κάποιος, κάπου, κανείς κτλ., είχα βρει στο υλικό τύπους όπως κιανείς, κιανένας, που θεωρώ ότι ενισχύουν την παραπάνω εικόνα.

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα απείχε πολύ από την αλήθεια η εκτίμηση ότι οι μορφές κ' / κι είναι όψιμες μεσαιωνικές.

Ευχαριστώ._


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο που έκανα έδειξε στο λεξικό του Κριαρά παραδείγματα από τον _Απόκοπο_ του Μπεργαδή, που λένε ότι γράφτηκε στις αρχές του 15ου αιώνα.
Επίσης βρίσκω πολλά «κι» στην Recensio poetica (recensio R) της _Φυλλάδας του Μεγαλέξαντρου_ (_Γέννησις, κατορθώματα και θάνατος Αλεξάνδρου του Maκεδόνος_, Βενετία, 1529) του Δημητρίου Ζήνου.
Αλλά δεν έχω άλλη πρόσβαση σε πηγές.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2014)

...
Τα νήματα θωρώ πολλά,
μα για ευχές κιανένα
του καθενός προσωπικά
γενέθλια τιμημένα
...
Όσες φορές κι ανε τα δω
αν είναι να διαλέξω
κιανένα απ' αυτά τα δυο
δε μου βαστά να ψέξω
...



Spoiler



Και όσο για τη «δαψιλή» που μου 'πιδαψιλεύεις,
δώσε κιανένα δα ψιλό, αντί να με παινεύεις,
που με στιχάκια σου 'πλεξα μίαν υμνογραφίαν
κι αν με ρογέψεις για καλά, τάζω σου ιχνογραφίαν


----------



## pidyo (Dec 9, 2014)

Dr. Moshe και nickel, ευχαριστώ αμφοτέρους. 

Η απορία μου ήταν ιδιοτελής: έχω εναλλαγή ενός «και» (πριν από σύμφωνο) και ενός «κη» (πριν από φωνήεν) σε κείμενο της ύστερης ρωμαιοκρατίας και αναρωτιόμουν αν το κη πρέπει να ερμηνευθεί ως απλή γραφική σύγχυση στην απόδοση του (/e/) της πρώην διφθόγγου ή ως πρώιμη εμφάνιση της στένωσης του άτονου /e/ σε /i/ (γραμμένο με ήτα λόγω ιωτακισμού). Αν είναι τόσοι αιώνες η απόσταση ως το κι, να ξεχάσω το δεύτερο.


----------

